

Why GMail doesn't have filter for unreplied mails? - emirb

This issue has been around for few years. Lots of GMail users complained about inability to filter only mails they received but never replied (simply, unreplied). This feature could help boost productivity a lot and remove mail problems. If you +1 this, please comment.<p>Thanks!
======
nodata
They do: it's your inbox. Once you reply, you archive the e-mail.

~~~
emirb
The problem is I never archive the e-mail and I'm looking for simple
is:unreplied.

~~~
nodata
So what would happen with all the e-mail you get that doesn't require a reply?

(This is where the strength of Archive comes in)

------
yanivf
You can create a filter that marks any mail containing "Re:" with a specific
label (lets say Reply), and the search for -{label:Reply}

alternatively, skip the labeling part and search for -{"re:"}

~~~
emirb
Thanks, works!

------
paliopolis
Can't you just do a quick search with "label:unread" in the search box? That's
what I have been using to filter unread message. Not as convenient as a
dedicated button, but still does the job !

------
tmzt
I wonder if there might an operator for number of messages in a
'conversation'.

